# Review: 'Juice' from SquareMile Coffee Roasters



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

'Juice' was a special edition coffee, roasted on 01 September and produced for SquareMile web customers and wholesale clients.

Billed as an 'espresso blend for people who like fruit flavours in coffee', this coffee delivered on it's promise.

Containing 60% Beloya (Ethiopia), 20% Tegu AA (Kenya) and 20% Ngunguru (Kenya) this coffee delivered (for me) blueberries, cherries, tangerine and a hint of apricot

The suggested brew recipe suggested updosing and a longer than usual extraction but the results were spot on.

'Juice' was a blend that took me a few go's to dial in and get a decent extraction but once I nailed it the results were superb.

As an espresso this blend shone. It lacked the oomph to make a great impact through milk but this wasn't really its intended purpose.

Best enjoyed as a Macchiato or as an Espresso or Ristretto

I've been fortunate enough to try this through both a commercial machine and stock standard Gaggia Classic and both produced similar results

I'm a fan of one-off coffees as they always throw up a few taste surprises and keep you wanting to explore tastes, textures and aromas.

The coffee has improved right through until 10 days past roast (and now sadly finished). I wish that I had bought 2 bags!

Keep you eye on the website for the next 'special' coffee to be offered.


----------

